# desert growing



## joe1313 (Jul 19, 2014)

I started some plants in a green house that is in the desert.My plants have been growing at a faster rate than anticipated .Has anyone bent plants at 6 foot and have them continue growing or should I just top them?  My growing season is very long .Interested in any feed back .Thanks joe1313


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2014)

I have tied down 10 footers with no problems. Each branch just grew towards the sun with huge colas on them


----------



## joe1313 (Jul 19, 2014)

Will give it a try and see how things work out. Thanks for the reply.joe1313


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep,,Bend HER OVER. He He


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

Raise the roof of the greenhouse or like the guys ant MjHQ, raise the whole house ...lol


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2014)

I just took my 6 ft tall plants and bent over some tops. They are very hardy. Don't break them off, just bend, or maybe Duck could elaborate on his training tall girls.


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's a 6ft bent a few days ago...anchored to the stakes you see such an abundance of...bend away 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ncmga (Aug 13, 2014)

joe1313 said:


> I started some plants in a green house that is in the desert.My plants have been growing at a faster rate than anticipated .Has anyone bent plants at 6 foot and have them continue growing or should I just top them?  My growing season is very long .Interested in any feed back .Thanks joe1313



Greetings

Yo 1313 , desert growing is difficult, I posted an Afghani grown in New MEXICO in a hot, dry environment. Plants should be watered daily . Sativas do poorly in this environment, whereas indicas flourish . As far as growth , and bending do that, I learned the hard way with a KC BRAINS Leda Undo Thai leaning that required constant training and harvesting. This strain had THE fastest growth of any variety I know in existence in a hot environment that from seed to three wks  was 6 feet tall!  the cuttings did the same, either control or genetics.

Peace
ATOMIC Dog


----------



## vostok (Aug 13, 2014)

buddogmutt said:


> Here's a 6ft bent a few days ago...anchored to the stakes you see such an abundance of...bend away



*This is typical of my grow, so can't resist by saying I too found it a lot easier to wrap a sheet iof re-enforcing mesh, and encase it around the plant to save having to constantly adjust the branches ...lol

...nice piggy!
*


----------

